

Show HN: leetspeak translator - udhb
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92126558/projects/leetspeak/leetspeak.html
==&gt; 5H0w HN: l3375p34k 7R4N5l470R
======
anonfunction
Looks like I've got some competition and I need to step my game up.

[https://www.mashape.com/montanaflynn/l33t-sp34k](https://www.mashape.com/montanaflynn/l33t-sp34k)

